# Fantapronostici 2015 - Turno 8



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Aprile 2015)

Ecco i pronostici dell'ottavo turno:

Napoli - Fiorentina
Torino - Roma
Lazio - Empoli

QPR - Chelsea
Manchester United - Manchester City
Liverpool - Newcastle

Siviglia - Barcellona
Málaga - A. Madrid
Valencia - Levante

Bayern Monaco - Eintracht F.forte
Borussia M. - Borussia Dortmund
Stoccarda - Werder Brema

Bordeaux - O. Marsiglia
St Etienne - Nantes
Evian - Lille

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=1185]aleslash[/MENTION] [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION]


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Aprile 2015)

Napoli - Fiorentina 2-1
Torino - Roma 0-1
Lazio - Empoli 1-1

QPR - Chelsea 1-3
Manchester United - Manchester City 3-2
Liverpool - Newcastle 2-1

Siviglia - Barcellona 0-2
Málaga - A. Madrid 1-2
Valencia - Levante 1-0

Bayern Monaco - Eintracht F.forte 3-1
Borussia M. - Borussia Dortmund 1-2
Stoccarda - Werder Brema 1-1

Bordeaux - O. Marsiglia 0-1
St Etienne - Nantes 0-0
Evian - Lille 1-2


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Aprile 2015)

Napoli - Fiorentina 1-3
Torino - Roma 0-0
Lazio - Empoli 2-0

QPR - Chelsea 0-3
Manchester United - Manchester City 4-2
Liverpool - Newcastle 1-1

Siviglia - Barcellona 0-3
Málaga - A. Madrid 1-1
Valencia - Levante 1-2

Bayern Monaco - Eintracht F.forte 5-0
Borussia M. - Borussia Dortmund 2-2
Stoccarda - Werder Brema 3-1

Bordeaux - O. Marsiglia 0-0
St Etienne - Nantes 2-1
Evian - Lille 1-1


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Aprile 2015)

Napoli - Fiorentina 1-1
Torino - Roma 1-1
Lazio - Empoli 2-0

QPR - Chelsea 0-3
Manchester United - Manchester City 2-2
Liverpool - Newcastle 2-1

Siviglia - Barcellona 0-2
Málaga - A. Madrid 0-1
Valencia - Levante 2-0

Bayern Monaco - Eintracht F.forte 3-0
Borussia M. - Borussia Dortmund 1-1
Stoccarda - Werder Brema 1-2

Bordeaux - O. Marsiglia 1-1
St Etienne - Nantes 2-1
Evian - Lille 1-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2015)

Napoli - Fiorentina 3-1
Torino - Roma 1-2
Lazio - Empoli 2-0

QPR - Chelsea 0-2
Manchester United - Manchester City 2-2
Liverpool - Newcastle 1-0

Siviglia - Barcellona 1-2
Málaga - A. Madrid 1-3
Valencia - Levante 1-0

Bayern Monaco - Eintracht F.forte 4-0
Borussia M. - Borussia Dortmund 0-1
Stoccarda - Werder Brema 1-1

Bordeaux - O. Marsiglia 0-1
St Etienne - Nantes 0-0
Evian - Lille 0-0


----------



## Liuke (11 Aprile 2015)

Napoli - Fiorentina 2-1
Torino - Roma 1-2
Lazio - Empoli 2-0

QPR - Chelsea 0-3
Manchester United - Manchester City 2-2
Liverpool - Newcastle 2-1

Siviglia - Barcellona 0-3
Málaga - A. Madrid 0-2
Valencia - Levante 1-0

Bayern Monaco - Eintracht F.forte 3-0
Borussia M. - Borussia Dortmund 1-2
Stoccarda - Werder Brema 1-1

Bordeaux - O. Marsiglia 0-1
St Etienne - Nantes 0-0
Evian - Lille 1-1


----------



## diavolo (12 Aprile 2015)

Napoli - Fiorentina 2-1
Torino - Roma 0-2
Lazio - Empoli 1-1

QPR - Chelsea 0-2
Manchester United - Manchester City 1-2 
Liverpool - Newcastle 1-1



Valencia - Levante 3-0



Stoccarda - Werder Brema 1-2

Bordeaux - O. Marsiglia 0-1
St Etienne - Nantes 1-0
Evian - Lille 0-1


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Aprile 2015)

Scusate ragazzi, non riesco più a collegarmi con assiduità, non ce la faccio a partecipare


----------



## Milo (14 Aprile 2015)

Io invece sono stato bannato senza motivo e quindi non ho potuto partecipare. Lascio anch'io


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Scusate ragazzi, non riesco più a collegarmi con assiduità, non ce la faccio a partecipare





Milo ha scritto:


> Io invece sono stato bannato senza motivo e quindi non ho potuto partecipare. Lascio anch'io



Ok, va bene ragazzi



[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=1185]aleslash[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION]

A questo punto volevo sapere da chi e' rimasto, se vogliamo continuare il gioco oppure no. Sto cercando di portarlo al termine da solo, ma se non c'e' per caso piu' la volonta' visto che siamo pochi, fatemi sapere!


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ok, va bene ragazzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non so io ci sono, se volete lasciar perdere in questa "stagione" e vedere se la prossima stagione ci sia più gente .


----------



## diavolo (15 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non so io ci sono, se volete lasciar perdere in questa "stagione" e vedere se la prossima stagione ci sia più gente .


 per me è uguale,vedete voi


----------



## Liuke (15 Aprile 2015)

per me anche è uguale...se si continua ci sono


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Aprile 2015)

credo sia meglio chiuderla qui per questa stagione,poi se volete continuare per me non ci sono problemi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Aprile 2015)

Si potrebbe almeno avere un vincitore per questi 8 turni?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Aprile 2015)

Ok, terminiamo quest'anno il gioco qui e di organizzarlo fin da subito e meglio dalla prossima stagione



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe almeno avere un vincitore per questi 8 turni?



Si, a breve postero' la classifica finale di questi 8 turni


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Agosto 2015)

In questi mesi tra esami e poi vacanze mi ero dimenticato di postare la classifica finale di questo gioco.

Eccola qui:

*1) mr.wolf 91
2) Interista Diventi Pazzo 81
3) diavolo 71
4) Milo 70
5) Liuke 67
6) Angstgegner 65
7) MaggieCloun 62
8) Magnus_Marcus 61
9) Darren Marshall 39
10) aleslash 31*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ok, terminiamo quest'anno il gioco qui e di organizzarlo fin da subito e meglio dalla prossima stagione
> 
> 
> 
> Si, *a breve* postero' la classifica finale di questi 8 turni







Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> In questi mesi tra esami e poi vacanze mi ero dimenticato di postare la classifica finale di questo gioco.
> 
> Eccola qui:
> 
> ...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


>



Lo so, lo so, sono stato un fulmine 

A parte gli scherzi, purtroppo sono stato molto impegnato in questo periodo e mi e' proprio passato di mente di postare la classifica finale. Scusate ragazzi!


----------



## de sica (24 Agosto 2015)

Si continuerà?


----------



## mr.wolf (25 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> In questi mesi tra esami e poi vacanze mi ero dimenticato di postare la classifica finale di questo gioco.
> 
> Eccola qui:
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade (25 Agosto 2015)

Era un bel gioco, semplice e veloce. Se qualcuno se ne occupa parteciperei


----------

